# Found a poor helpless kitty!



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

My mother in law just called me a half hour ago, she had seen a giant tunnel in her front flower bed, she figured it was an armadillo, since they have been in that spot before. She looked down and this skinny, beat up looking solid black kitty came out of the hole and meowed a pitiful meow at her. She ran in, got some dry food that she has on hand for some neighborhood strays that she has been feeding, and the poor kitty literally inhaled the food. Friends of my daughter were painting the house, and lucky us....they are HUGE cat people, and they came over to see the cat. It was very sweet and friendly, came right up to them, let them pet him. We are pretty sure it is a boy, a young boy, maybe 5 months old, he's kind of long haired. I rushed over with the small dog crate. They agreed to take him to their vet to see if he has any kitty diseases. He does have a crusty looking eye, and he is missing hair on the back of his neck. The thing is...it doesn't look like a fight, he is missing hair there, it is down to the bare skin which looks really white, and he is missing some fur on his legs and feet also. We weren't sure what was going on with him, he was just so relieved to be with loving cat people, you could just see the instant relief on his face. 

My daughter's friends, they agreed they will take the cat to the vet and have him checked out, see if he is healthy and foster him and find him a new home. My mother in law and I both said we will help contribute to his vet bill since I know they are both struggling. We are hopeful he is healthy. Sweetest little thing you've ever seen. I could KICK myself for not taking a picture of him, but hopefully they will send us a picture later and update us on how he is. I really hope he is healthy. You could tell he was not used to being outside and that he had been someone's cat because he was so loving and sweet. This couple, they are husband and wife, they saved their last kitty from the center of a median of a very busy highway, it was in the center, scared to death, and the brother cat (so they think since it looked identical) did not make it across the street  They think maybe someone had put them there, there was a box that it looked like it had been in and maybe thrown from a car, that is what they thought  It's so awful when you realize that there are people like this in the world, who would do this to any animal. 

Anyway, I hope to have a picture later and an update. They are at the vet now with the cat, and we are all just happy that he is with loving people because it is supposed to get in the 30's tonight.....this is Florida, so that is REALLY, REALLY cold for Florida. He will have a warm place to sleep tonight. 

He is really beautiful. He is solid black but you can tell he is kind of long haired, and looks really young. I was guessing 5 months, but does't look too "mature" yet, but he is not fixed yet, so I am doubtful he is chipped, but of course, that would be a miracle if he was and he belongs to someone. We can always hope so. 

I'll let you know when I hear some news. Praying it is good and that he is healthy.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Got an update already!: 

Their vet thinks the kitty was at least 7 years old. He was missing teeth and his teeth is in pretty bad shape. They did test him for felv and fiv, and are supposed to let them know by the end of they day (I think), they dewormed him. He was already neutered. No chip. They said he is a mess and looks pretty sickly, so we don't know yet how things will go, but at least he will be warm tonight. The vet is going to keep him there tonight. The vet thinks that maybe he has been out on is own for a while, from the looks of him. He obviously belonged to someone, he is beyond loving and just wants to be held and purrs and stays in your lap. We are going to ask around and see if anyone has lost a cat, but my daughter's friends have already said they will keep him, they are already in love with him. I just pray he is healthy and not really sick, because they do have two other kitties. I know they will keep him even if it is something that can be managed and not easily passed to their cats, if they can all get along. So we shall see. 
He was so tiny, a really small cat, I really thought he was a kitten, I can't believe he is an older guy.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, bless them for taking him in. I hope it's all just "cosmetic" and nothing serious. 7 is kind of old to be on the streets! I bet he did belong to someone at one point.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, poor baby! I am so glad he is being taken care of.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Poor wee man. THANK GOODNESS he found you guys!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have my fingers crossed for the kitty

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He found the right tunnel. Poor guy - he's probably been on his own for quite awhile. Are you going to post some "found kitty" posts on Craigslist? I'm going to guess he was lost some time ago and his people have probably given up by now and stopped looking but it's worth a try. If it was my cat I would gladly repay the vet bills. Keep us updated!

Florida has armadillos??????!!!!! Who knew?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep, we have armadillos. They actually did bring him home. His tests were negative! They are going to ask around and look on craigslist. I already looked and found one person missing a black cat, it is about 10 miles away, but who knows, it is still worth a call. But it is pretty recent, and this cat looks like it's been out for a while, as thin as it was. I hope they do try to find the owner. To me, his coat did not look awful, like a cat that had been on a crummy diet his whole life, it was kind of pretty, which makes me think he was well fed at one point. And his teeth being in not great condition, who knows how old he really is. He is just so relieved to be in a warm house tonight. He obviously has not met his two other cats, and them being cat people, hopefully will know how to do proper introductions. They are in love with him already. I really hope they do try to find his owners though. I am convinced he was loved by someone, as sweet as he is. That would be the ultimate happy ending, if they found who he belonged to and that they loved him and wanted him back. But if they don't, he no doubt has a forever home.


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Good luck with the new cat, and congrats to you for helping the cat in need. Rescue cats are always the best.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Howsefrau, if this little guy had owners at one time, chances are he's another 
throw-away...
People who love their pets, do everything to try and find them...they don't give up...
Here where I work, I had a guy stop and ask me if I'd seen a dog running around...
He gave me a full description of her, gave me two phone numbers so I could reach him and didn't care if it was 2:30am if someone called him to tell him we had her.
For three days as soon as he was off work, he was beating the sagebrush and juniper out here till long after dark!
This was a Senior dog who was known to have seizures...
And it was a cold snap here...
He let all shelters know in case someone brought her in...
She ended up at some ranch, where the people took her in and called the Shelter, who in turn called Eric! After three days and three nights, they were reunited!!
The first stop he made was here!
He wanted me to meet his old Daisy girl and thank me for my help! 
Me being me, I just had to give him a hug because I was so happy she'd made it and was back with an owner who truly cared!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Keep posting updates  Did they say how much he weighed at the vet?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I forgot to ask how much he weighed, I want to know. THey are supposed to send me a picture later, so hopefully I will find out.

I agree, if he was lost, there would be something on craigslist or the other lost pet sights I have looked at, and I looked for hours and didn't see anything. I went back months too. I will still keep trying, but I have a feeling he was a throw away maybe. He was just so sweet, you can tell he had been someones cat. The people who have him now said that his teeth were in bad shape, he had lots of tarter on his back teeth, like gobs of it. They can't do anything about it now while he is in rough shape. They are trying to get him back to good health and then will look into getting his teeth taken care of. I suspect he will need multiple extractions, if not all of them out. I brought them 6 large cans of EVO cat food and gave them $50. They said the vet only charged them $130 yesterday but they didn't do blood work. I told them I would help them if they need it and if they feel he needs blood work to just let me know. I have a feeling he is really old, with the teeth like they are. He is just as sweet as can be. They have him separated from their two cats, and he is just so thankful to have a warm bed and house and loving people. 

I am going to see if I can get a picture of him so you can see this little thing. He does look kind of rough, it's very sad.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Howsefrau, That is so wonderful you're willing to help them with costs for this poor cat...
I hope he is able to bounce back soon!
Glad he was found by caring people!


----------

